# Commercial Keg Setup & Gear Required



## theironyuppie (8/12/08)

ok, so ive been homebrewing for a couple of years but when i stumbled accross an old fridge that will hold a full size commercial keg i decided it was time to set up a commercial rig.
basically what im hoping to do is have my fridge plumbed up ready to go so all i need to do is hire a keg and plug it in.
ive done some searching and found some helpful threads. one which linked me to this site: http://www.kegsystems.com/ which is currently down. i also learned that different breweries require different attachements. is this correct?
all i have at the moment is the fridge and and twist tap which i scored from a pub. looks like the female end of a bayonet style fitting.
can someone please advise me of what else i need and if possible where i can get it?
cheers people :icon_cheers:


----------



## fraser_john (8/12/08)

If you are brewing your own you would be better off using the 20 litre corny kegs most of us use, you can get 2 to 4 of them in a fridge and have multiple brews on at a time!

Some of the sponsors of this site would probably sell all the fitings you need for commercial style stuff as well.


----------



## scott_penno (8/12/08)

I recently bought a gun from Andale and I'm fairly sure they'd have this kind of thing - http://www.andale.com.au.

sap.


----------



## theironyuppie (8/12/08)

fraser_john said:


> If you are brewing your own you would be better off using the 20 litre corny kegs most of us use, you can get 2 to 4 of them in a fridge and have multiple brews on at a time!
> 
> Some of the sponsors of this site would probably sell all the fitings you need for commercial style stuff as well.



thanks for the info. i didnt make my last post very clear. im not putting my homebrew in this setup. it is purely for kegs i buy/hire from the pub. like carlton draught for example. say, for if i have a party and need extra beer :icon_drunk: . i have a seperate rig for homebrew.


----------



## HoppingMad (8/12/08)

Can't see your location listed but these guys are in Vic. Have a good range of items.

http://www.kegking.com.au/


----------



## theironyuppie (9/12/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Can't see your location listed but these guys are in Vic. Have a good range of items.
> 
> http://www.kegking.com.au/



nice site, no prices tho. i see narre brew supplies is a stockist. thats just round the corner from my work i might shoot round this arvo and hav a look and price some stuff up. cheers


----------



## theironyuppie (11/12/08)

well i went to narre brew the other nite. all the stuff was a bit pricey tho. $130 for a reglator and $120 for a cub coupler :blink: . i think ill keep shoppin round. he also told me i could not mount a ball joiner (font) tap in my door. im sure ive seen people on here do that before.
he did have rediculously cheap gas hire tho for anyone interested. $120 for large (not sure of size, bout 5ft tall) full bottle for year! just make sure theres one left for me.


----------



## afromaiko (11/12/08)

theironyuppie said:


> thanks for the info. i didnt make my last post very clear. im not putting my homebrew in this setup. it is purely for kegs i buy/hire from the pub. like carlton draught for example. say, for if i have a party and need extra beer :icon_drunk: . i have a seperate rig for homebrew.



Sorry to deviate from the topic a little, but how much do the kegs of megaswill cost you? It's something I've considered serving up the visitors while keeping the good stuff for myself.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (11/12/08)

afromaiko said:


> Sorry to deviate from the topic a little, but how much do the kegs of megaswill cost you? It's something I've considered serving up the visitors while keeping the good stuff for myself.





Not quite Megaswill but I've put kegs of Coopers PA on at home befor for around $180...

cheers


----------



## theironyuppie (11/12/08)

afromaiko said:


> Sorry to deviate from the topic a little, but how much do the kegs of megaswill cost you? It's something I've considered serving up the visitors while keeping the good stuff for myself.



i used this site as a guide:
http://www.rent-a-keg.com.au/KEG%20PRICES.html
looks like only the domestic beers are worth while doing in terms of price. im hoping to get mine cheaper tho as a mate of mine owns a bar in the city  

does anyone know what type of coupler blue tongue uses? had a couple on tap last friday and the were on the money.


----------



## theironyuppie (11/12/08)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Not quite Megaswill but I've put kegs of Coopers PA on at home befor for around $180...
> 
> cheers



thats pretty good. where did u source them from?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (11/12/08)

The brew wench works in hospitality, so most of our "other" drinks come in at the right price...

cheers


----------



## HoppingMad (11/12/08)

A while back spoke to a guy from Beach avenue wholesalers (in vic - Seaford I think) who distribute the quality German beers like Shofferhofer Hefeweizen/Kristalweizen, Erdinger and DAB. He said these require some expertise at pouring and managing the keg & reg as tend to get pretty foamy. If you're grabbing a commercial keg that's easy to pour and manage stuff like Blue Tongue is probably better.

Blue tongue kegs look like thisBlue Tongue Kegs

Judging by the style of keg it looks like a Tooheys. Suspect Blue Tongue would be on a Toohey's coupler being a NSW brew. Next time you're at the bar you drank one at ask them if the top of their keg looks like this or if you want to be 100% sure, simply phone the brewery: Tooheys Keg top

As an aside kegs that take CUB couplers look like this: CUB Keg top. Believe Asahi has gone recently from a Tooheys to a CUB coupler - noticed that the kegs have changed on the top. 

Hopper


----------



## Frank (11/12/08)

theironyuppie said:


> ok, so ive been homebrewing for a couple of years but when i stumbled accross an old fridge that will hold a full size commercial keg i decided it was time to set up a commercial rig.
> basically what im hoping to do is have my fridge plumbed up ready to go so all i need to do is hire a keg and plug it in.
> ive done some searching and found some helpful threads. one which linked me to this site: http://www.kegsystems.com/ which is currently down. i also learned that different breweries require different attachements. is this correct?
> all i have at the moment is the fridge and and twist tap which i scored from a pub. looks like the female end of a bayonet style fitting.
> ...


This guy had a few comments the other day. I can't validate that his claims are correct, but I am sure there is some truth in there somewhere.


----------



## theironyuppie (11/12/08)

Boston said:


> This guy had a few comments the other day. I can't validate that his claims are correct, but I am sure there is some truth in there somewhere.



thanks for your input boston.
i was actually looking at gettin both the regulator and coupler myself from one of these guys and asked a few questions here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...ic=27970&hl=
response wasnt 2 bad on regulator and his ebay feedback score is like 98.8%. that combined with the fact that the dude that posted that rant has 1 forum post and terrible english doest mount a very strong case against ebay sellers.
that being said, the ebay guys unwillingness to allow pickup makes me uneasy and i cant help but get the feeling something shifty is goin on here.
my 2 cents
if anyone has had any experience with these ebay sellers let the people know how it went.


----------



## theironyuppie (10/1/09)

hey all,
thanks for everyones tips. this is possibly the greatest thing i have ever done. went thru a whole keg on boxing day watching cricket. haha. just thought id post a few pics for those interested.










just need to get myself a drip tray now.
let me know what u think.


----------

